# brainstorm



## pilo_ek

Moderation note:
Several threads on brainstorm / brainstorming merged.
*Thread openers *are asked to search before posting. 
Threads with useful answers have been kept.
 
I need help translating "brainstorm" as a verb, please.
Here is the sentence:
"ask the students to brainstorm definitions of healthy and unhealthy relationships"

Thanks.


----------



## pieanne

De trouver? de suggérer? (I'm aware it may not be strong enough)


----------



## wildan1

_faire un remue-méninges_ (expression entendue au Québec, ou on trouve une expression française pour tout !)

_une foire aux idées_


----------



## pilo_ek

Oui c'est vrai qu'on trouve une expression française pour tout au Quebec!
Alors j'utilise _faire un remue-méninges._

Merci à tous


----------



## jjjbec

I'm looking for brainstorm as a noun, but want a phrase that will be understood in Senegal. Do you think the Quebec phrase will be clear enough?

Thanks


----------



## MyNameIsNobody

Je dirais *organiser un groupe de réflexion autour du thème*...


----------



## jjjbec

If it is just a brief moment, part of a training day- could you call it un moment de reflexion?

Thanks


----------



## JamesM

The WordReference dictionary gives "déballage d'idées" as the first translation of brainstorm.  How do the French speakers feel about that phrase?


----------



## MyNameIsNobody

I'm going to give you my opinion.

jjjbec, I don't think that "*Moment de réflexion*" would be appropriate in that context. The only thing that comes to my mind when I hear brainstorm is *groupe de réflexion


*James, *déballages d'idées* would be close to the meaning of brainstorm, however I wouldn't use it...doesn't seem to be formal to me.

It's just my opinion though.


----------



## wildan1

MyNameIsNobody said:


> I'm going to give you my opinion.
> 
> jjjbec, I don't think that "*Moment de réflexion*" would be appropriate in that context. The only thing that comes to my mind when I hear brainstorm is *groupe de réflexion*
> 
> 
> James, *déballages d'idées* would be close to the meaning of brainstorm, however I wouldn't use it...doesn't seem to be formal to me.
> 
> It's just my opinion though.


 
Quand on fait un _brainstorm_, on ne réfléchit pas--on dit tout ce qui passe par la tête et les autres n'ont pas le droit de critiquer.

Connaissant un peu le Sénégal, je dirais que le concept passera sans problème sur le plan culturel. Mais pour l'expliquer, il vaut mieux utiliser un terme assez littéral. 

_Une foire aux idées_ n'irait pas dans ce cas ? _Remue-méninges_ (terme que j'aime beaucoup) nécessite une vraie maîtrise du français et de ses jeux de mots--peut-être difficile à saisir si ton groupe a des connaissances limitées du français.


----------



## jjjbec

That's exactly it, I assume they don't speak English because if they did I wouldn't be translating this for them (!), so unless they've heard the term brainstorm before (which wordreference dictionary gives as a possible translation) they won't understand it and they wouldn't be able to work it out.
And I'm not sure what level of French my readers will have. It is aimed at people volunteering with street children but I think linguistically it might be quite a mixed group. 
I like 'foire aux idees'- I think that might work
It is amusing that a term which is so a la mode in English should be so difficult to put into French!


----------



## Cath.S.

Ma pensée rejoint celle de Pieanne, je dirais pour ma part :

_de proposer des définitions._

Les autres suggestions me semblent toutes un peu trop recherchées ; en effet,_ brainstorm_ a sans doute été autrefois un mot remarquable en anglais, il est aujourd'hui banal.


----------



## wildan1

egueule said:


> Ma pensée rejoint celle de Pieanne, je dirais pour ma part :
> 
> _de proposer des définitions._
> 
> Les autres suggestions me semblent toutes un peu trop recherchées ; en effet,_ brainstorm_ a sans doute été autrefois un mot remarquable en anglais, il est aujourd'hui banal.


 
egueule, tu as raison de dire que _brainstorming_, terme technique et professionnel à l'origine, est devenu banal en anglais tellement il a été utilisé dans toutes sortes de contextes. 

Mais travaillant dans le même secteur que pilo_ek, je déduis de sa question qu'il recherche un moyen de rendre en français le vrai sens du terme tel qu'il a été défini. Et le but dans ce cas n'est pas de définir mais d'imaginer des solutions.


----------



## Cath.S.

Euh mais Wildan le texte anglais parle bien de_ définir_ :
to brainstorm *definitions.*

Quelque chose m'échappe-t-il ?


----------



## viera

"ask the students to brainstorm definitions of healthy and unhealthy relationships"
Demander aux étudiants de proposer tout ce qui leur passe par la tête afin de trouver des définitions de...


----------



## tilt

viera said:


> "ask the students to brainstorm definitions of healthy and unhealthy relationships"
> Demander aux étudiants de proposer tout ce qui leur passe par la tête afin de trouver des définitions de...


This one sounds quite good to me (you may remove _tout _to make it shorter).

That said, and as far as I can say, _faire un brainstorm _is a quite common expression in France.
I never use it in my job, thus it's not for professional reasons that I know it. I think we can hear it once in a while, on TV and on the radio.
And if a real French expression is required, I'd use _une réflexion de groupe _if not Viera's suggestion.


----------



## fouadfouad

Hi all,

What is the meaning in french of : brainstorm ? (or brainstorming ?)


----------



## Wunibald

Hi and welcome to the forum.
The French say... _le brainstorming _as in: _on va faire un brainstorming_. As for the meaning - it's when a group of people shout out the first thing that comes into their heads on a given topic. The resulting list of ideas  can then be edited to help to solve a problem, create a project, etc.


----------



## Zsanna

According to Robert & Collins (dictionary):
Brainstorm 
1. (medical meaning) _congestion cérébrale_
2. (sudden aberration) _moment d'aberration_
3. (brilliant idea) _idée géniale_

Brainstorming - is either _brain-storming_ (with a hyphen) or with a humorous term (that I never heard anybody to use, nevertheless it does not sound bad): _remue méninges_.


----------



## Alou

Bonjour,

Au Québec, quoiqu'on utilise encore le terme anglais _Brainstorm_, il est socialement reconnu qu'on utilise aussi l'expression _Tempête d'idées_.


----------



## goliath

Afternoon all,

I was wondering if anyone could help me translate "*Brainstorm*".  After reading recently about a case where a local council banned the word for fear of not being politically correct towards people with mental health problems!  They then changed the word to "*thought shower*"! 

A brainstorm is basically an impromptu discussion to produce ideas and ways of solving problems.

Any ideas on how to translate these words be very helpful.  But perhaps in a translation exercise one would just put the English words in parenthesis? 

Many thanks,
G


----------



## lalponcet

En fait dans un milieu professionnel on utilise les termes anglais "Brainstorm" et "Brainstorming"


----------



## XPditif

en français, je dis brainstorm, je ne connais pas d'autre mot
douche/avalanche de pensées, de réflexions pour l'autre
ou cession de réflexion, très prosaïquement


----------



## Zelys

We often use "brainstorming" (ex. "une séance de brainstorming") for "brainstorm". But you can also say "une séance de réflexion"


----------



## Sir G

J'ai rencontre "remue-méninges" (ou séance de ...). Assez joli comme adaptation je trouve


----------



## bobepine

Sir G said:


> J'ai rencontre "remue-méninges"  (ou séance de ...). Assez joli comme adaptation je trouve


 
In conversation, pretty much everyone I know uses_ brainstorm_, but in writing, I would stick with a French term.


----------



## Gerard Samuel

I would say "réflexion".


----------



## Gil

> remue-méninges [Y(B)mymenRF] n. m. inv.
> • v. 1965; de remuer et méninges, par anal. parodique avec remue-ménage
> ¨ Plais. Réunion organisée pour que les participants émettent des idées, formulent des propositions. Recomm. offic. pour brainstorming*.


Source : Le Petit Robert


----------



## Arrius

_To storm_ dans ce contexte signifie _prendre d'assaut_ (au sens figuré, bien sûr) _les problèmes pour arriver à des solutions pos_si_bles_, et n'a rien à voir avec storm = orage/tempête.  On parle aussi d'un _think-tank_ et , un peu démodé, un_ brains-trust_, où a lieu ce processus.


----------



## wildan1

Arrius said:


> _To storm_ dans ce contexte signifie _prendre d'assaut_ (au sens figuré, bien sûr) _les problèmes pour arriver à des solutions pos_si_bles_, et n'a rien à voir avec storm = orage/tempête. On parle aussi d'un _think-tank_ et , un peu démodé, un_ brains-trust_, où a lieu ce processus.



_a brainstorm_ is an activity among any group of individuals who choose to do it

_a think tank_ is a formal organization whose members undertake research and opinion-building, but may do so as individuals without necessarily brainstorming as a group


----------



## Barzo

Hi,

I have to translate 'My Portfolio Brainstorm' (as in a high school child writing down a number of ideas about her CV and future)

I've tried Idees sur mon portfolio? but am a bit lost

Any help much appreciated


----------

